# Are they for us, or arent they???



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2012)

We are set to pick up an 8 week old Vizsla on Saturday and I'm wondering if I'm doing too much research and scaring myself. I have read so many different views. My breeder said in his 17 years experience the dogs do NOT need to run 2 hours a day, but would be fine with reasonable exercise. We have a big house, a big fenced yard, and a huge park across the street (2 kids ages 3 and 6). I thought a 30 min walk in the AM, 30 min walk at night, and about 20 minutes of a vigorous game of fetch would be enough...is it? Someone will be home with the dog all day and really, would only be crated at night in the beginning (unless running a quick errand). We have LOTS of love and attention to give...I plan on being diligent with training both at home and in puppy school - doing out of the house training once a week starting ASAP and will continue with dog training weekly for about a year.

IS THIS ENOUGH? I'm really nervous about getting the wrong breed.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It is enough!

The single most important aspect for these dogs to thrive is to be an integrated member of the family. Let them become a part, and member, of the household, included in everyday activities, and they will be just fine.

Yes they can run for hours per day when properly conditioned. They can be very high energy for the first year or two and then generally settle in as they mature. Each dog is an individual though.
I have two females. Tika is content to lay in the sun and chew her toys when outside, but will play when you are ready. I have never seen Gunnr lay down outside, or stop. She is non stop constant motion. I have pulled her out of trees, the rafters of the garage, the top of wood working machinery, and the woodpile. They are as different as nite and day

As for training;
Sometimes the community training format does not work for these dogs as well as just individual sessions by their owner. 
If you will train these dogs as if you were to someday hunt them, they will be all that you expect and more. You never have to hunt your dog, but train them as they were born too and you and they will thrive. They just come alive when they get on birds.
Everything a dog in an obediance class is expected do on a leash, a Vizsla can do 40 yards away at a dead run with no leash, or eCollar. They must to be able to hunt.

In your situation the walks may be unnecessary as a physical release, but they are a fantastic format for one on one leash training. 
You will never physically tire your V out walking on a leash once it is past puppyhood. Use the leash as a training reinforcment time and save the exercise for a park, the yard, or a pond.
Get your puppy into water as soon as possible and start the retrieve the day you get him. Nice easy stuff with lots of praise. Nothing works out a V like a dummy launcher and a pond once they are old enough. 

Find a copy of Richard Wolters "Gun Dog", The NAVDHA Green Book, and BC Boggs "The Vizsla" and have some fun.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mmmmm interesting post. Please don't be offended, however you say you did lots of research and that the research suggested two hours min off lead each day and then you state you can't deliver that. Yet, you are still embarking on the path of obtaining a V????? Your breeder is flat out wrong. V's are high energy dogs and require lots of physical and mental engagement, especially until they are 3 or 4 years of age. 


The regime you mapped out may be enough, but only if you're lucky enough to get a laid back Vizsla. However in my experience the regime you have mapped out just wouldn't cut it. I have one laid back V, one medium energy v and a High energy GSP. Even the laid back V needs his two hours off lead each day to be truly content. That is in addition to lots of other mental stimulation and a few brief training sessions each day.

I would re evaluate either the dog breed, or better still, find the time somewhere to provide a little more exercise than you have stated. 

The back yard does bugger all to wear out a V. Two 30 minute walks (I assume you're talking on a lead) sounds awfully scant for a V.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definitely consider another breed. We are doing a trial weekend with a Vizsla "re-home" - the family has two small children around the age of your little ones and they don't have enough time to exercise the pup. He also bowls the kids over as he runs through the house. Our breeder recommended waiting until our V was at least 2 years old before having kids & that's our plan!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I think a V would be okay if you are really committed and work really hard at getting him the exercise and mental stimulation he needs. But with two little kids do you really want to focus all that time and energy on the dog? You might be happy with a less-demanding breed (we are just getting over the initial puppy stages with our 14 month old Vizsla...I can't imagine having raised him to this point while also having two little kids!)

It is not even as much about the exercise as it is that these dogs require a LOT of attention and training, and it is very time consuming. Have you considered looking for maybe an older, already trained one with a good history around children that you could adopt? Although, I have to admit, when my brother and I were about your kids' ages, my family got a yellow lab puppy, and it was the best thing ever. He was absolutely crazy, and nipped us, and ate our toys and slept in our beds, but we loved that dog to death! Best dog ever. Your kids will love the dog to pieces no matter what breed you get - I still have a picture of my childhood lab on my nightsand next to my bed


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2012)

What kind of other exercise do you recommend? Is letting him play in the backyard for an hour OK (in addition to the other walks and "fetch time"? What about in the winter (we live in VERY cold midwest)? I'm sad to look at another breed because what I love about the Vizsla is the love it gives back and the "velcro-ness" of it. How far off is my exercise plan? I have done a ton of research, but I'm not sure what constitutes "exercise" (mental, playing, fetch, running, walking, hanging in large yard by himself?) and how much of EACH?
Maybe I'm over-thinking it, but I want to make the right decision.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Vizslas will NOT exercise themselves in the backyard - they are very very much a "velcro" breed to the point of needing you to play with them. They are very interactive when it comes to exercise. My mom compared our V as a puppy to a human child (yes, they are THAT needy). At a minimum, Vs need at least 1.5 hours a day of running off-leash. Are you willing to take your dog to parks and trails for some quality exercise time? Vizsla puppies also get bored very quickly. I like to call Riley my ADHD girl because she can literally go between 3-4 toys in the span of about 30 minutes.

Here are some videos on YouTube to give you an idea of their energy level and exercise needs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEn4WXXhKmQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSm5-e7uga4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_XF6lrRSeI&list=UUymO4DqEqgmblh1Dd7s0N1g&index=27&feature=plcp

The last video is from a hike we took Riley on when she was only 5 months - and this is about 1-2 miles into the hike.

I wanted to meet up with the family who owns our weekend trial, "re-home" V at a regional park nearby to their house for a short hike to see how our pups did. They said we had to meet at the dog park because they "couldn't arrange daycare for a hike". If this sounds like something you might say, please go with another breed.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree with the above post. Other V owners have commented that our 8 month puppy is a medium energy V, and he needs 2-3 hours of exercise a day and he always gets off leash exercise every day. We have had a day or 2 where we couldn't provide this, and quickly learned our lesson when he kept us up all night. On days where we can't get him enough vigorous exercise, we get a family member or friend to grab him for some exercise so we can all be happy. He is also busy in the house until bedtime, so we have lots of toys for him to keep him out of trouble.

Would this be an option? On top of the exercise you are able to give him do you have a friend/ family member that likes running or has a dog they take to the park already? 

In regards to your backyard, I suppose if you have neighbors with dogs that like to play this may work if your yard is large enough the dog can get up to full speed. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2012)

but I'm not sure what constitutes "exercise" (mental, playing, fetch, running, walking, hanging in large yard by himself?) and how much of EACH? The dog would def be able to get to full speed in the back yard and I have a play set/treehouse I'm sure he would love. I thought maybe doing an obstacle course for him might be fun. And again, what do you do in the winter?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I am sure an obstacle course would be a lot of fun for him. Miles seems to get the most tired with off leash running, fetch, and playing with other dogs (2-3hrs). He does 45 min in the morning, 45 min at lunch, and 1-2 hrs at night. If he is crazy in the house, a 15-20 min training session will calm him down and focus his attention. I take him for walks since I like walking to town for coffee or groceries, but at 8 months this doesn't seem to tire him too much.

We live in San Diego so we won't be too much help in regards to what to do in the winter since ours is so mild. 

Sounds like you are willing to put the time in, hope it works out for your family. We love our little man.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

So much for the Velcro dog... You won't be able to go to the toilet on your own anymore... 

Exercise... Each of her morning and afternoon walk is off leash! Many times playing with another dog she would go full speed And still have plenty energy left. Never saw her being tired outside...
But you also gotta be careful exercising her as a pup. Too much is not good either. Growing bones-joints needs to be looked after. Once she's 18 months she can do it all.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the reality of all these posts is this - in the house hope the pup is not on a lead - with young children - your V will probably get his exercise in the house! the truth is a tired V is a happy V - each pup is different - they need to be run hard every day ! 10min or 2 hrs - just what your pup needs - V's are born again lap mutts - but you have to work them !


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kristina said:


> but I'm not sure what constitutes "exercise" (mental, playing, fetch, running, walking, hanging in large yard by himself?) and how much of EACH? The dog would def be able to get to full speed in the back yard and I have a play set/treehouse I'm sure he would love. I thought maybe doing an obstacle course for him might be fun. And again, what do you do in the winter?


 How large is your yard?

I have 2 acres on a river. Lots of underbrush and wildlife to keep Gunnr occupied. I have 25,000 acres 2 miles away for them to really cut loose in.
While it may sound as if you need to be ready to train like a banshee from the get go, it may not be necessary. However, you have to be very careful picking your V puppy. Stay away from field trial stock and high powered lines. Some dogs are high wire acts, some are like my Tika. Just a nice pleasant V that is ready to go when you are. Some are like Gunnr. Non Stop. 
Now then, as for the exercise. No human being, without mechanical assistance, can "exercise" a Vizsla. It will never happen unless you're getting ready to do the AC 100 mile run. You create a safe environment for them to exercise themselves. By the time a V puppy is 6 month old they can run a mile in 2 1/2 minutes, easily, as they get older they can keep this up for hours. They are literally lungs on legs. You will have very limited success in "tiring them out". 
Vizslas can do very well in the house. The horror stories you may hear about them are just as much the owners fault as the dogs. They need boundaries, rules and they need to be clear. There is absolutely no reason for a Vizsla to tear the house apart. I've had 5 of them over 25 years. All from high powered, champion field trial lines. None of them have ever torn the house apart, or destroyed things. It can be done.
They need to be engaged both mentally and physically to do well.
You have to be committed to this breed. They are a lifestyle change. It's like having a 5 year old child that can run 35 miles an hour and jump 6' straight up in the air.


----------

